# Timber Window Supplier



## BMD (28 Feb 2011)

Hi,

I wanted to get some advice regarding window suppliers. I have narrowed it down to two options;

1. Iroko Triple glazed windows U value 1.0 from Carey Joinery
2. Iroko Triple glazed windows U value 1.1 from another window supplier in the south.

There is a cost difference of €5,000 between the two (I wont say which are dearer so as not to prejudice the advice). I just wanted to get some advice as to which company I should go with?


----------



## NHG (1 Mar 2011)

Why do you want triple glazing? Have you got large glazed areas. Unless it is a 42mm triple glazed unit the uValue will be the same as a double glazed unit but alot dearer


----------



## WEAQ (1 Mar 2011)

is the company a supplier of the window or manufacturer?.there is a great difference, especially if things are wrong from order as suppliers take longer to rectify things as manufacturers can sort most things out pretty quickly.how many windows are involved as iroko is a specialised hardwood and to have only 2 quotes seems a bit odd .i deal with the trade but could recommened 4 or 5 different suppliers if you need .


----------



## BMD (1 Mar 2011)

They are both manufacturers. there are ~ 30 windows. I have got in the region of 10 quotes but have narrowed it down to these two companies as they represent the best value.

On the other question, I have alot of glazed areas and the U value on the triple is better than on the double.

Carey have a six year guarantee while the other company has 10 years


----------



## Brigid (1 Mar 2011)

A friend of mine recently switched from a large southern window supplier as they were unable/unwilling to give certificates regarding the u-value in advance of making the order.  It may be something worth considering before you make up your mind.


----------



## WEAQ (3 Mar 2011)

who is the other supplier as without there name i could not testify to there standing in the trade.you can pm me if you want


----------



## BMD (4 Mar 2011)

just PM'd you WEAQ


----------



## BMD (18 Jul 2011)

Went with Carey in the end..great looking window but their level of service after the sale wasn't great. Had a couple of windows that were installed poorly and they were very unresponsive when it came to getting these rectified.


----------

